# A new ESFJ to the board.



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm new here and just wanted to say a quick hello.

Going to go explore this highly reccomended forum.

Thanks!:wink:

SJ


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings SJ1974 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum SJ1974. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello. We are accepting ESFJs, but unfortunately we're not accepting any more canadians at the present moment. Check back in a few months.

J/k. Welcome.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

You smell :laughing:


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

You can join ONLY if you teach us curling :crazy:

Welcome!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

ooh VARIATION 

Welcome :happy:


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

Antagonist said:


> Hello. We are accepting ESFJs, but unfortunately we're not accepting any more canadians at the present moment. Check back in a few months.
> 
> J/k. Welcome.


Ah the warmth.


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rushing Wind said:


> You can join ONLY if you teach us curling :crazy:
> 
> Welcome!


 Done! roud:


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Aight. You're in! :tongue:


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

Another one...ugh...there's no such thing as new when it comes to ESFJ's...seen one...RUN FROM ALL.

Yes, I was abused growing up...it was called having an ESFJ sister that's 8 yrs older than me.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome dude.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

This interests me. I've heard ESFJ males often fit very well into the masculine role provided by society. Is this true? Examples?


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitty for you:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

My oh my, the time has come for The Guardians to rule the forum.
Welcome my friend. 
Please join our troops.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

SJ1974 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here and just wanted to say a quick hello.
> 
> ...


wow welcome. not many of you guys stop by! we'll keep you occupied. just post somthin you care a lot about


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Oooh, more Canadians! ö...ö
I mean...Meh, welcome! 

=P


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

Hi! Always nice to meet a fellow Canadian! And it's great to see someone of your type joining. :happy:I think ESFJ is the least common type around here, so I'm looking forward to hearing your viewpoint on things. There are a few people who don't like SJs around here, but I hope you stick around ... the best way to overcome prejudices is with real world examples and facts and by just being yourself.


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow Thank You all very much for the warm welcome!! 
Yes I've heard that ESFJ's are not the most liked type on these boards but I think you can get along with any type if you get to the person, even on a board. Something that means a lot to me eh? My INTP girlfriend is #1. I love linguistics & loud Rock n' Roll I went to a concert with 30 000 people last night.

Anyhow thanks again, I'll check back later.

SJ


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

stellar renegade said:


> This interests me. I've heard ESFJ males often fit very well into the masculine role provided by society. Is this true? Examples?


 Hmm, not too sure about that but I do really enjoy the outdoor housework. Does that count?


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

SJ1974 said:


> Hmm, not too sure about that but I do really enjoy the outdoor housework. Does that count?


That's cool, I can dig that. I can't wait to get a house someday to do lawn and garden work for.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Hello, welcome.


 
Thank you very much! :happy:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

My pleasure. :happy:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

